# Cut at the end of bulk cycle.



## Renn (Oct 24, 2011)

What do you think about cutting in the last 4 weeks of bulk cycle.

 I'm thinking to drop carbs and fat and up protein and start doing cardio 45min every morning for the last 4 weeks. And then raise calories above maintenance for PCT. 

Do you think that would be bad idea?

Cycle is 10 weeks Sustanon @ 600mg/week


----------



## Crank (Oct 24, 2011)

im not sure the right or wrong way to do it lol.....

BUT

im coming off my cycle... and now doing same thing. i figure the long esters are still in system. so a t3/clen/ephedrine cycle with hgh frag would be good while im waiting to start my clomid/nolv.......


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 24, 2011)

Never cut at the end of a bulk.... Unless the cut a gonna be a cycle in it self.


----------



## Crank (Oct 24, 2011)

any reason??? especially if youve been bulking for 16weeks? and u cut some cals and carbs during pct? 


im just curious as to actual reasons..... and why's

(dont mean to hijack thread lmao)


----------



## squigader (Oct 24, 2011)

When would the ideal time to cut be in relation to a cycle? Before or after? During? In terms of maximizing gains and coming out lean (like dropping 3% or so BF if you start at somewhere around 12-13?)


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 24, 2011)

squigader said:


> When would the ideal time to cut be in relation to a cycle? Before or after? During? In terms of maximizing gains and coming out lean (like dropping 3% or so BF if you start at somewhere around 12-13?)



Before so your BF% is low to help avoid estrogen issues.  Clean bulk and you shouldn't turn into a sea cow by the end of your cycle anyways. 

 To the OP, if you're only doing a 10 week cycle why would you waste it by bulking for a bit and sort of cutting for the other portion?


----------



## MDR (Oct 24, 2011)

After you take all the time and effort to run a bulk cycle, you want to maintain your gains and bring things back to normal for a bit.  The idea is to maintain the gains you made during your bulk and train for a number of weeks with that goal in mind.  After holding onto your gains for awhile and finishing PCT and getting your body back to "normal", then you can think about a cut.  One thing at a time.  You will sacrifice gains made during your bulk if you try to cut too quickly after a bulk.  Don't be in a rush-this shit takes time!


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 24, 2011)

If your bulkin and then at the end try to cut.... You are most likly gonna just drop alot of muscle in The process.

Now if you wanted to do a 16wk cycle, 8wk bulk and 8 wks cut... That would be fine. But 10-12 wk bulk and 2-3wks cutting with the same drugs as the bulk will not work very well. If your gonna try that you need to change the drug also, to drug that are not cal. Dependent type of drugs like tren(works on low or no cal. Intake) winni (is a cuttin aas same goes for this as tren). 

It can be done but it takes some work to make it work....


----------



## Crank (Oct 25, 2011)

ok. 

so im at my maintaince caloric intake. 2,350 a day. and dropped some sugars. still taking protein pills. and creatine. and lifting 4 days a week just upped the cardio and added a stack of t3/clen/ephedrine with hgh frag shots ed. 

i dont feel like its counter productive. just cleaning up a bit. will discontinue the t3 and clen when clomid therapy starts. and just keeping hgh and maintenance cal intake with just more cardio during my off time. 

any other suggestions?


----------



## vannesb (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been on a bulk cycle and i am cutting last 3 weeks.  Bulk was very LM gains, but wanted to cut any extra BF the last 3 weeks.  For me it works fine, but everybody is different.


----------



## kinglewy (Oct 25, 2011)

If one were using 750 mg a week of test cyp for the "bulk" and wanted to throw tren in the mix the last 4 weeks of a 16 week cycle to "cut" would it be best to keep the test cyp the same while adding the tren?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 25, 2011)

I like using winny or a DHT at the end of a cycle to help with the bloat. I ran test E for a bulk of 12 weeks. At week 8 I threw in winstrol for the last 4 weeks to get rid of the test fluff and moon face and it worked great. I managed to keep the water down too throughout PCT too. It wasn't a cut per-se but I enjoyed the results!


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 25, 2011)

MDR said:


> After you take all the time and effort to run a bulk cycle, you want to maintain your gains and bring things back to normal for a bit.  The idea is to maintain the gains you made during your bulk and train for a number of weeks with that goal in mind.  After holding onto your gains for awhile and finishing PCT and getting your body back to "normal", then you can think about a cut.  One thing at a time.  You will sacrifice gains made during your bulk if you try to cut too quickly after a bulk.  Don't be in a rush-this shit takes time!



This. I've learned first hand.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Oct 26, 2011)

MDR said:


> After you take all the time and effort to run a bulk cycle, you want to maintain your gains and bring things back to normal for a bit. The idea is to maintain the gains you made during your bulk and train for a number of weeks with that goal in mind. After holding onto your gains for awhile and finishing PCT and getting your body back to "normal", then you can think about a cut. One thing at a time. You will sacrifice gains made during your bulk if you try to cut too quickly after a bulk. Don't be in a rush-this shit takes time!


 
Agreed! After you bulk it takes time for your body to adjust to the gains you put on! Bulk for 14-20 weeks, do a good pct then work your ass off to keep most of the gains you have and then think about your cut cycle! It takes your body a couple of months to adjust to the extra weight and mass!


----------



## youth (Nov 5, 2011)

defiantly not worth it. you'll end up kicking yourself for all the lost muscle. I had the same idea on my first cycle. ended up regretting it massively. got to remember your going to lose some mass anyway no point accelerating process bruv


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 5, 2011)

Any time you go into a cut the first thing to go is your glycogen stores which is about 8 lbs or so and will make you look flat and even worse if you are carrying some BF.  That  weight comes right back as soon as cals go back up.  To really cut you have to deplete glycogen some and then dig into the fat stores so no matter what when you cut you are going to look flat.  This can be confused with muscle loss.  It really is not.  It's just loss of glycogen ans associated water. The AAS actually keeps some of the glycogen in place but that function is limited. So on any cut expect to drop water in the forst 2 weeks and look flat and like shit until the BF comes down low enough to see changes no matter when you do the cut .. in cycle.. off cycle or whatever.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 5, 2011)

kinglewy said:


> If one were using 750 mg a week of test cyp for the "bulk" and wanted to throw tren in the mix the last 4 weeks of a 16 week cycle to "cut" would it be best to keep the test cyp the same while adding the tren?



4 weeks of tren is pointless. If you wanted to introduce tren, run it for last 8 weeks at 350mg if it's your first time with tren. If you're lucky, you get mad vascularity, hardness and recomp while sides are manageable. Hold the test stable at 750mg imo, but I know some people like doing 350 test, 525 tren or something similar.


----------



## latinboy7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I made a Test E, Deca cycle and wanted to cut at the end. I reduced my calories and started intensive cardio but didnt really noticed any cutting effect. I guess I was too bloated to notice any fat loss...


----------

